# How tall is AI, REALLY?



## darth-horax




----------



## Seed

He's probably around my height like, 5'10-5'11 w/ shoes


----------



## Kuskid

I've seen him play in person a couple times. Last time was awhile ago, but if I had to guess I'd say about 5'11 in shoes. That'd make him what, like 5'10 or so? And I don't know how true it is, but I've heard Earl's more like 5'7 than 5'5, which would make sense looking at this picture.


----------

